# Discussion of BUG REPORT: L187: Can't add channels to Favorites



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

This is about the bug report on Can't add channels to Favorites for the Olympics.

I tried to do the exact same thing - Create a favorites list for the Olympics. When I finished, I toggled through my Guide until I came to that list, and it was empty. If I left it on that guide, and just flipped through channels with the up/down buttons, I only got OTA channels.

Something different though: cancel the list and go back to live TV on a different favorites list. Go back into the guide. toggle through again. Now the favorites list takes the list name of the list before it. In my case it was list #2, which I named HD for just the HD channels. It is still blank. I thought for a moment that my HD list hade been erased, too. but it was still there, I just had another one.

To reiterate:

hit Guide repeatedly. It should toggle from All Sub, to All Chan, to List#1 (which I called CJM) to List#2 (HD) to List #3 (Olympics), and back to All Sub. Instead, I get All Sub, All Chan, CJM, HD, HD (empty), All Sub.

-Chris

Boot version: 120B
Flash: F051
SW: L187HECD-N


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Did the list include any ota channels in it? If you try to include ota channels it will black out the list. Also try a power cord reboot as well and see if this helps. It did for me when I first tried to do my favorites list . It did it on all of the lists except all sub and all channels. I did a reboot and it came up.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

I just had this same issue. After getting frustrated with the blank guide screen, I ended up doing a smart card reboot and the list finally started showing some of the channels I had selected... and I was able to go in and make changes to it.


----------



## lapplegate (Jan 17, 2003)

4HiMarks said:


> Go back into the guide. toggle through again. Now the favorites list takes the list name of the list before it. In my case it was list #2, which I named HD for just the HD channels. It is still blank. I thought for a moment that my HD list hade been erased, too. but it was still there, I just had another one.
> 
> To reiterate:
> 
> ...


I also saw the favorites name "oylmpics" change to the favorites name proceding it.

I messed with this problem for a few hours before I was able to get the new favorites successfully added (with channels).

I was able to fix it by: 
1. Remove the new favorites name from favorites list. I did this by putting back the original (List 3) name and removing all channles.
At this point, when you cycle through the guide, only your originals will show up.
2. Cord boot. 
3. create new name in favorites (in my case, rename List 3). 
4. add channels to new favorites list.
5. "done" out of the favorites.
6. do power button boot.

Aftre using this process, I was able to retain the list and name with only one slight problem:
I have 3 Digital OTA channels added. When I add the NBC OTA to the olympics favoroites, it puts all 3 in there. sort of a all or nothing deal. It puts all 3 in the browse banner only, none of them show up in the guide.

Good Luck.
To add to the poll on this bug go here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=31468


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Chris- I have had problems with adding any OTA channels to a favorites list since I first got the 921. It has been discussed in the past. I currently have an HDTV+ favorites for all my favorite channels HDTV plus News channels. I also have a Music channels list I use when I'm away from the HT room and want the 921 to pipe music on the PA speakers I control with the UHF remote. So far so good, what is missing is the OTA channels. I tried to create a favorite list for OTA channels and it does not work, never did. In addition, I cannot add OTA channels to any favorite. The only place my OTA channels show up are on the default all channels or all sub lists.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I think the "Can't add OTA channels to favorites" is a well-known bug, but the olympics list contained mostly sat channels (except NBC-HD). Interestingly, I left my reciever alone, put it in standby, and the next night the list had populated itself. Assuming there was a nightly reboot that night, and given everyone else's comments, I suspect that some sort of a reboot is required for favorites list changes to take effect. I went through a similar frustration when trying to remove the HDPPV channel from my HD list a few weeks ago (probably during L186). 

-Chris


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Chris- just to clarify, I've never had a problem (in the last couple of updates >L180 adding or removing sat channels from the fav list without the need to reboot or wait until the next daty after long standby. Only OTA channels.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

Additional clarification - I can modify my favorites list with adding/deleting satellite channels... its just setting up a new list requires a reboot in order to get the channels to save and display within the guide.


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

I wanted to change my favorite list (dewey). When i clicked "done", and went to my list it showed "all" network channels. I went back, deleted all on the favorite, then added them back. Same thing all channels appeared on my list. I went to make a new list (different), checked my favorites. Worked perfectly. I then went back to my original favorite list, Deleted all, did a reboot, then tried to add only my select channels and it worked perfectly. I believe if you have ever added local ota channels to your favorite, under 187 it corrupts the entire list. They have to be deleted and a hard re-boot to get it to take only your favorites. I spent hours trying to figure this out , even called a super tech, who could not help. I finally figured it out myself. SURE WILL BE GLAD WHEN WE CAN ADD OTA CHANNELS TO OUR FAVORITES, LIKE IT WAS IN THE BEGINNING, BEFORE THEY TOOK IT AWAY.

Boot version 120B
Flash Fo51
Software 187 HECD-N


----------



## moviegoerman (Aug 18, 2004)

*Duplicate post deleted.*


----------

